# Should I switch form MTN to a Fitness bike for commuting?



## ZacAttack87 (Mar 26, 2010)

I currently have a Trek 3700 mountain bike. I love it to death, but I was interested in getting a more road friendly bike like a Trek 7.1 FX (I was told the FX bikes are called "Fitness Bikes"). I don't want a hardcore road bike because I will be off the road at times and hitting some cracks here and there so I need some durability. I will be commuting a lot and I just want something light, can coast well and a bike with a little snap to it! I like the FX Trek bikes because it has some of the features that I like of the mountain bikes (handle bars, shifters and durability), but is still much more of a road bike with more durability.

My question is, do you think it is worth it dropping another 400-500 dollars to get one of these bikes or is the difference not enough and I should just continue to commute on my Trek 3700 Mountain Bike? Any info if GREATLY appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## ZacAttack87 (Mar 26, 2010)

Surely someone has experience with these bikes or MTN/Hybrid bikes in general on this forum.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Both are pretty entry-level bikes. Personally, I'd just put slick tires on the 3700 and maybe some bar ends. I don't know what you mean by cracks and off-road, but I'd consider something like the Fisher Lane, Trek Portland or other similar bike if you want a faster commuter that can handle rough pavement and gravel roads.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

having a dedicated commuter bike is really nice. I have tired using a mtb, a "race" bike, and finally bought a proper commuter with mounts for fenders and racks. Makes life easier and if you want to hit the trails on the mtb, no wheelset changes or tire changes to deal with. You may even consider a cross bike with fender/rack mounts.


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Are you just using for communting? How far? If you have a light, fast hybrid style bike, do you think you may go on longer rides for enjoyment? The FX series are great bikes. If you jump up to a a higher model within that series (7.3, 7.5) you will get a bike that is lighter with better components. If using just for communting, a 7.1 or 7.2 would probably be just fine and worth it. If considering using it for enjoyment too, I'd say get something nicer. You'll be happy you did.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree with Farmer Tan... you'll notice a difference with nicer, lighter bikes. 

If you can't spend more on a bike now, just change out the tires and put on some bar ends. When you can afford it, go with something like a cyclocross bike or a real commuter like the Trek Portland. It will be night and day difference. Maybe it would be worth just taking a couple of different level and style bikes for a test ride so you know what your options are.


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

I've got a FS MTB, a road bike, and a 7.5FX. they all have their purpose. I use the FX for commuting and general rides around town. It is much easier to ride on the road than even a MTB with slicks. The 700 wheels are the key, along with the weight. I don't have a problem taking the FX off-road on light trails or gravel roads, even with the slicks. I've got a set of cross tires for it as well, but i haven't mounted them yet. On the other end it's not quite as nice for long road rides as a road bike, but it is definitely serviceable for that purpose. Take one for a test ride. You'll like it.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Similarly to the above, I have a 69er for MTBing, a 2009 7.5FX for commuting on our variable local streets, and a 2009 2.1 road bike for long road rides on good tarmac. 

The 2009 7.5FX was the sweetest deal in the FX range (the 2010s may vary) and I've taken it for fast 50km road rides and could easily go further were it not for the horrendous headwinds here, which persuaded me to get a road bike as well. It walks away from commuters on MTBs and is far more enjoyable to ride on the road. I got bar ends for it to vary the possible hand positions and it is more practical than a road bike because you can fix mudguards, racks and so on.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I have multiple high-quality bikes that serve a purpose, too... but if you're looking at multiple <$500 bikes, I think it's a mistake. Get some slicks and save up... and get a nicer bike next time around. Maybe a road or cross bike... or even an FX if you don't think you'll ever ride competitively or really long distance. In any case, if you have less than $1000 to spend on bicycles--I'd definitely recommend against trying to turn that into 2-3 separate bikes. My guess is the previous 2 posters probably spent $3000+ between their 3 bikes.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> My guess is the previous 2 posters probably spent $3000+ between their 3 bikes.


:yesnod:


----------

